# Parmesan Chunks, Almonds, and Balsamic



## kitchenelf (Jan 30, 2007)

A friend of mine said when she was in Italy they were served this a LOT in bar-type scenarios/restaurants.  She said it was served at the end of a meal - but I'll take it AS my meal  

Cut a good quality chunk of Parmesan into roughly 1/2" chunks, add some whole almonds (I would have to go with the unsalted variety since the Parmesan has a salty taste but I dunno for sure).  Place in a bowl and toss with a good quality balsamic vinegar.  

Now that's what I call good eats!!!  I can't wait to try this!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> A friend of mine said when she was in Italy they were served this a LOT in bar-type scenarios/restaurants. She said it was served at the end of a meal - but I'll take it AS my meal
> 
> Cut a good quality chunk of Parmesan into roughly 1/2" chunks, add some whole almonds (I would have to go with the unsalted variety since the Parmesan has a salty taste but I dunno for sure). Place in a bowl and toss with a good quality balsamic vinegar.
> 
> Now that's what I call good eats!!! I can't wait to try this!


Elf,
I don't know if they eat this in Italy, but were going to be eating some here 
DH, bought me a small bottle of balsamic that I keep hidden. Compared to the 4,5, 10, even 20 dollar bottles you see in the grocery and specialty stores, this one is pure heaven,sweet and tart at the same time emmmm.   I keep it for special things and this looks like one good idea...Just imagining some on a good parm..oh boy...

kadesma


----------



## lulu (Jan 31, 2007)

The parmesan is, I believe the very young softer sort, I have never seen it out side Italy, but it is different from even the freshest paresan, its softer...they sell it in cubes in the super market for serving like this, in salads or munching on.  Its one of those taste revalations and if you cannot get it in US you MUST come here to try it, lol.  Again, as a Somerset girl I would say its like eating Cheddar in cheddar.  But this parmesan, is as I say younger and not of higher quality at all: but very different.  

I like balsamic on anything so I am looking forward to this (which I have not yet come across it a bar!)


----------



## Candocook (Jan 31, 2007)

I also make a "dip" of olive oil, balsamic and grated parm. With good bread it is very delicious.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

Whoa... sounds sooo good!!  It is a new idea for me, never seen or heard of this combination, probably it came from Emilia Romagna region where is a home to both Parmigiano and the best balsamic vinegar around(Modena).  We need to give it a try!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

Lulu - thanks for the note on the difference in the Parmesan - she implied it was the same we get here - the harder Parmesan.  I will have to go hunting for a young Parmesan.  Thanks for the tip.

kadesma - we're going to try it here too - while the Parms may be different I can't imagine it would be totally BAD - especially until I find the younger version.

Candocook - sounds like a GREAT dip.  Any specifics you can give for that?


----------



## Candocook (Jan 31, 2007)

Just to do it. POur in the oil, a bit of balsamic and then some Parm. As folks dip bread in it it becomes a bit of a "spread".  
Now that I look back on your original post, how do you eat it--with the balsamic in it? On bread?


----------



## lulu (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, I imagine with either parmesan it would not be at all bad!  But, if you CAN get hold of this slightly softer young parmesan I urge you to try it


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

From what I understand you just eat it like you would a bowl of bar nuts - she didn't mention anything about spooning it out or using forks - I will have to get the particulars and I will also have to ask her about the Parmesan again.  I guess those with purple fingers have been eating it right out of the bowl!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 31, 2007)

Parm Reg, Grana Padano Pecorino Romano and other similar cheeses are often served that way here in the US, too at bistros and wine bars.  Often the balsamic is replaced by honey -- often unusual artisan honeys.  

We eat those hard cheeses with honey quite often at hime, too.  We like honey/cheese better than balsamic/cheese, but both are delicious if the balsamic is of good quality.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Parm Reg, Grana Padano Pecorino Romano and other similar cheeses are often served that way here in the US, too at bistros and wine bars. Often the balsamic is replaced by honey -- often unusual artisan honeys.
> 
> We eat those hard cheeses with honey quite often at hime, too. We like honey/cheese better than balsamic/cheese, but both are delicious if the balsamic is of good quality.


 
Actually, the top notch quality balsamic vinegar from Modena (which carries some impressive price tag) is really thick and sweet, somewhat reminiscent of honey.  It is the kind that goes wonderfully with strawberries, and I can imagine it will be delicious with Parmigiano, or yes, good Pecorino (either Romano, Sardo or Toscano)


----------



## lulu (Jan 31, 2007)

It is expensive...I have not bought any here but I did in UK....thick, thick thick...with a HUGE price tag, in a tiny bottle!  I love balsamic with a lot of cheeses.  I always dunk my cheese on toast in balsamic....the combination is heavenly.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> It is expensive...I have not bought any here but I did in UK....thick, thick thick...with a HUGE price tag, in a tiny bottle! I love balsamic with a lot of cheeses. I always dunk my cheese on toast in balsamic....the combination is heavenly.


 
Well then get some here before you head home!!  I know it is still very expensive here, but I bet it is still much less than what you would pay anywhere abroad!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll reduce my own balsamic to save the money - it's still nice and sweet and good.

mmmm.....honey - I love honey drizzled on stilton - getting some munchy ideas for this evening.  The honey I have now came from my sister's ex-husband in Ohio - they have their own bees.  It's a dark honey.  Nothing "artisan" I'm sure but it is good.

Yes, I am going to try this tonight for sure!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'll reduce my own balsamic to save the money - it's still nice and sweet and good.


 
 reduce??  Like boiling it down??  How do you do that?  Who would have thought... another idea well worth trying!!  Please share your technique!!


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2007)

This post is mouthwatering! I often eat cheese cubes with balsamic drizzled over them, but never thought about the addition of almonds! wonderful!

Kades - what type of balsamic is it? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 31, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Actually, the top notch quality balsamic vinegar from Modena (which carries some impressive price tag) is really thick and sweet, somewhat reminiscent of honey. It is the kind that goes wonderfully with strawberries, and I can imagine it will be delicious with Parmigiano, or yes, good Pecorino (either Romano, Sardo or Toscano)


 

I have some of that too. And it's awesome but to me tastes nothing like honey. The last time I was in Italy I bought some very interesting honeys at a small marketplace in Lucca and caught the honey bug, I guess.

I agree that the sweet/piquant Balsamico is a wonderful compliment to a salty cheese

Answering Umaniac's question: a common technique to give less expensive balsamic vinegar the richer taste and texture of an expensive one is to reduce it to a syrupy consistency.  Works well but IMO, it's important to start with a decent vinegar and not one that is really red wine vinegar with coloring and sugar added.

Kelf -- if they have their own bees than  I would probably consider that artisnal and delicious!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I have some of that too. And it's awesome but to me tastes nothing like honey. The last time I was in Italy I bought some very interesting honeys at a small marketplace in Lucca and caught the honey bug, I guess.
> 
> I agree that the sweet/piquant Balsamico is a wonderful compliment to a salty cheese
> 
> ...


 
Well, actually I made the connection of balsamic-honey in sense of its consistency and the surprisingly mild sweetness (while any "vinegar" is most often associated with strong sour, acidic taste), I wouldn't say they "taste alike"... 

Thanks also for the further explanation of "reducing", I do have some cheaper version of balsamic right now, I will give it a try!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> This post is mouthwatering! I often eat cheese cubes with balsamic drizzled over them, but never thought about the addition of almonds! wonderful!
> 
> Kades - what type of balsamic is it? Inquiring minds want to know.



jkath - under no circumstances can you add avocados to this  mmmm... hold that thought! I think I'm coming up with a new dish!  With some of your lemons too!  Oh jkath - I think I have caught your "avocado bug"


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> This post is mouthwatering! I often eat cheese cubes with balsamic drizzled over them, but never thought about the addition of almonds! wonderful!
> 
> Kades - what type of balsamic is it? Inquiring minds want to know.


Jkath,
The label reads, Antica Acetaia Cavedoni, Special Reserve EMPERER:S  
balsamic of Modena, A tiny 100 Ml bottle was $$$ The botle is clear and has a wood stopper top, when you tip the bottle you can see the balsamic coat the sides and cling. It is as if honey had been added to the vingegar..I've only a tiny bit left, but plan to send away for more..This balsamic has a tag with it that say's it was tested to prove it is genuine aged 30 years..
kadesma


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 31, 2007)

I can get, here in Toronto, something called Baby Parmesan....quite soft, and should do the trick for the recipe along with almonds and balsamic. And yes, letting some balsamic boil down, gives it a richer taste.


----------

